
Mac App Store Apps Get Some Analytics Love - slaven
http://blog.tapstream.com/post/26101244960/mac-app-store-gets-some-analytics-love
======
newtonapple
Does anyone know how this actually works? From their website: "Unlike other
conversion tracking solutions available to app developers, Tapstream doesn't
rely on mobile ad networks, cookies or UDIDs. Instead, we fingerprint your web
visitors with our tasty secret sauce to match them up with conversions that
you define inside your app." This sounds a little fishy.

